
Show HN: Command line tool for half-hourly energy tariff savings calculation - jsingleton
https://github.com/jpsingleton/octoyosu
======
jsingleton
Related blgog post: [https://unop.uk/octoyosu-agile-tariff-comparison-
tool/](https://unop.uk/octoyosu-agile-tariff-comparison-tool/)

Sample output:

    
    
      Wed 11 Mar 2020 to Tue 09 Jun 2020 (91 days)
      Period total 770.37 kWh (approx)
      Daily average 8.47 kWh (approx)
      Yearly average 3092 kWh (approx)
      Monthly average 258 kWh (approx)
      
      Super Green:
      Period total 137.44 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      Daily average 1.51 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      Yearly average 552 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      Monthly average 46 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      
      Loading agile pricing and calculating...
      
      Agile:
      Period total 84.24 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      Daily average 0.93 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      Yearly average 338 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      Monthly average 28 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      
      Savings:
      Period total 53.20 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      Daily average 0.59 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      Yearly average 214 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      Monthly average 18 GBP inc. VAT (approx)
      
      Super Green 100%: 
            Agile  61%: 
      
      Done in 502ms
    

N.B.: HN doesn't support emojis so you can't see the full output here.

